# Scottish Run 16th Feb



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

I've provisionally set up a Scottish Run on Sunday 16th Feb - nothing too long.

Quick run, stop off for lunch, then and other little run back.

Total around 1.5 - 2 hours driving. Starting off at Stirling.

If anyone is interested and wants details of where when etc, let me know [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Dazz


----------



## Stueyturn (Jun 29, 2011)

Looking forward to it Dazz


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

Should be a good one...looking forward to seeing the TTS 

Hope you've booked the weather

:roll:


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

I have put a request for sunshine in to Sean Batty on the STV Weather :lol:


----------



## ChallonaTTer (Dec 28, 2011)

dzTT said:


> I have put a request for sunshine in to Sean Batty on the STV Weather :lol:


Thought you had your hands on a silver Porsche Dazz? Now a TTS...did I miss something along the way! :-o


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

ChallonaTTer said:


> dzTT said:
> 
> 
> > I have put a request for sunshine in to Sean Batty on the STV Weather :lol:
> ...


 :lol: aye, didn't like the Porsche, just wasnt me so swapped it for a TTS two weeks ago :roll:


----------



## ChallonaTTer (Dec 28, 2011)

dzTT said:


> ChallonaTTer said:
> 
> 
> > dzTT said:
> ...


Good man  any pictures you can share yet?


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

Not long now, after a wet morning it's turned nice now so given the QS some TLC outside and in  ......and the forecast is looking good for tomorrow [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## lexd90 (Jan 25, 2014)

Hi lads,

New TT owner here (mk2). I stay in the Falkirk area so would be good to go a run with you lads at some point. Unfortunately I'm working tomorrow through in Livingston, but give us a shout if you plan on going out any time in the future!


----------



## genie_v1 (Aug 2, 2002)

lexd90 said:


> Hi lads,
> 
> New TT owner here (mk2). I stay in the Falkirk area so would be good to go a run with you lads at some point. Unfortunately I'm working tomorrow through in Livingston, but give us a shout if you plan on going out any time in the future!


Lex, you're looking a bit peaky, do you want me to call in sick for you?.


----------



## lexd90 (Jan 25, 2014)

genie_v1 said:


> lexd90 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi lads,
> ...


Wish it was that easy!


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

lexd90 said:


> Hi lads,
> 
> New TT owner here (mk2). I stay in the Falkirk area so would be good to go a run with you lads at some point. Unfortunately I'm working tomorrow through in Livingston, but give us a shout if you plan on going out any time in the future!


That's unfortunate Lex, this one would have been fine and handy for you. Darron (dzTT) is from your neck of the woods.

Just keep an eye on the events section

Cheers
Jimmy


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

Great to meet up with you lads today&#8230;some pics of TT HEAVEN

https://www.dropbox.com/sc/z0lkdpuc3cfz2vl/V1MQEU8d7i


----------



## lexd90 (Jan 25, 2014)

Looks good lads. Defo need to come next time!


----------



## ChallonaTTer (Dec 28, 2011)




----------



## Stueyturn (Jun 29, 2011)

Cuprabhoy said:


> Great to meet up with you lads today&#8230;some pics of TT HEAVEN
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sc/z0lkdpuc3cfz2vl/V1MQEU8d7i


Great to catch up with you again Craig!
Need to organise a few beers sometime


----------



## Stueyturn (Jun 29, 2011)

Some great pics there Nick.

Thanks for the Donut!!!

P.s. Has your turbo cooled down yet?


----------



## ChallonaTTer (Dec 28, 2011)

Stueyturn said:


> Some great pics there Nick.
> 
> Thanks for the Donut!!!
> 
> P.s. Has your turbo cooled down yet?


Ha ha! As Martin said "Driving like Miss Daisy" :roll: 
It really was a great day out,couldn't have gone better.
Roll on the next meet [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Nick


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

Stueyturn said:


> Cuprabhoy said:
> 
> 
> > Great to meet up with you lads today&#8230;some pics of TT HEAVEN
> ...


Absolutely - try get Gogs along for a few in edinburgh sometime


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks to everyone who managed to come along. It turned out to be a really nice day and relatively quiet roads.

Thanks to Martin and Nick for the donuts 

Lex where about in Falkirk are you? I'll keep you posted on any future meets [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

My laptops went on strike trying to upload my pics so I'll get them up at somepoint :lol:


----------



## Malky007 (Nov 18, 2012)

Could not make this one, will keep an eye out for the next one. You were lucky with the weather


----------



## Stueyturn (Jun 29, 2011)

Malky007 said:


> Could not make this one, will keep an eye out for the next one. You were lucky with the weather


It's a shame you couldn't make it. You missed a perfect day!
Would have been nice to have the company of another Misano V6


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Have these Misano V6s been breading up here or somthing? :lol: I never saw any for years now there all coming out


----------



## Malky007 (Nov 18, 2012)

Mine is an incomer, having come all the way from the south coast of England!


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Malky007 said:


> Mine is an incomer,having come all the way from the south coast of England!


Looks good in the signature strip, get along to the next meet so we can all get a look at it [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

I'll get something planned for the next meet at the weeknd


----------



## Stueyturn (Jun 29, 2011)

Speaking of signature strips Dazz, doesn't yours need changed


----------



## Malky007 (Nov 18, 2012)

dzTT said:


> I'll get something planned for the next meet at the weeknd


I'll keep an eye out for the post


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Stueyturn said:


> Speaking of signature strips Dazz, doesn't yours need changed


It is, but I've broke my laptop whilst uploading pics from the meet :roll:

I'm waiting on some parts then it will be fixed and I'll update everything and maybe upload the pics as well :lol:


----------



## lexd90 (Jan 25, 2014)

dzTT said:


> Thanks to everyone who managed to come along. It turned out to be a really nice day and relatively quiet roads.
> 
> Thanks to Martin and Nick for the donuts
> 
> ...


Sorry for the delayed response mate. I'm in the glamorous Stenhousemuir!


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

lexd90 said:


> dzTT said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks to everyone who managed to come along. It turned out to be a really nice day and relatively quiet roads.
> ...


Ahh the Ritz of Falkirk :lol: I'm over in Redding, The Premier Inn of Falkirk :lol:


----------

